# Nose Bridge?



## Loisiana

Oh and I realized that I'd probably have a lot of people not into obedience wondering "what's a nose bridge?" so here's a video showing examples if you're interested.


----------



## RedDogs

I don't teach it, don't use it, and don't follow Celeste Mead much...

BUT...I've been at some -fabulous- presentations this weekend, and this sort of thing can be really fabulous to help handlers be conscious of their dogs before/after specific exercises...making the whole experience more about focus and concrete activities for the dogs. And..... that's been something else to wrap my head around.


----------



## DNL2448

I do not use it, however the owner of our training facility does this with her dogs. If you cannot find the answers you need, I would be glad to pass them on to her.


----------



## IndyDan

Here's a few more links:

http://www.dogtrainersearch.com/blog/2010/01/nose-bridge/

http://dogtrainingadventures.blogspot.com/2009/08/nose-bridge.html

I have not used this method (yet) ... always afraid of crowding. My dog is slowly developing ....looking at me during healing on his own (13 Q's in Novice A). Due to his young age, I think its a wait and see approach. I like the technique and may use it later. Its always fun going into the ring ... "like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get." Next weekend ....its Open A!

Share this quote


----------



## Loisiana

Well my question is, at the end of Celeste's last video showing how to teach the nose bride, she is still using the leash to keep the dog's head up. So I'm not sure what the next step is. Do you keep using the leash for a really long time to develop the habit of keeping it up? Correct the dog when he drops his head? Just not sure how to transition from using the leash to the finished product with no leash. Seems like an important step she didn't hit on.


----------



## IndyDan

Good question ... Loisiana.

I had Celeste as judge last fall in Dayton, OH. A great judge, especially for a Novice A handler and a young Golden. 

Maybe you answer your own question: 


> Correct the dog when he drops his head


----------



## Loisiana

I've been to Celeste's seminar and I had a private lesson with her. I think she's got some really good ideas. There's a lot I don't go along with though too. But if she ever comes to the area again I will be there.

Good luck in Open A! I love open. Except for the stays: I hate the waiting and not knowing.


----------



## IndyDan

I like your odd family member ... Colby - Lhasa.

My Bogey has an odd family member. Lucy (a Lhasa,too) ... and she runs the house!

Looking forward to next weekend ... we'll have fun! Thanks for luck ...


----------



## Loisiana

IndyDan said:


> I like your odd family member ... Colby - Lhasa.
> 
> My Bogey has an odd family member. Lucy (a Lhasa,too) ... and she runs the house!


Goldens and Lhasas are about as different as you can get, huh?

I just noticed your Bogey is from One Ash. They have some nice dogs.


----------



## IndyDan

I would high recommend One Ash Kennel (Elaine Brant) to anyone who loves dogs. Elaine provided me with a great dog! 

The plan was for me to train Bogey up to Open and then my daughter would take over. My daughter has a great 2 year-old Himark Sheltie (from a litter of Karastar Blackjack - "Jackson"). We both train together with an outstanding instructor.

Very impressed with Colby's titles ... I have had Lhasa's for over 30 years.

PS: I'm re-thinking that plan.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

IndyDan said:


> My daughter has a great 2 year-old Himark Sheltie (from a litter of Karastar Blackjack - "Jackson"). We both train together with an outstanding instructor.


Himark Shelties are darling and generally quite good workers! There's a gal here locally with a Himark dog... "Chorus"... Himark's Singular Sensation (or something like that). She was a UKC and AKC OTCH at like 2!


----------



## K9-Design

Not only do I see Himark Shelties in the flesh including BlackJack himself...at every trial...
but I cannot tell you how many times a steward has told me, they thought I'd have a SHELTIE and not a GOLDEN because the first thing they see in the catalog is that Fisher's sire is from HIMARK -- oops I mean HIGHMARK!


----------

